# UPRR Cascade line slide in Oregon



## Mike Rogers (Jan 4, 2008)

Mudslides and downed trees along the Cascade Subdivision have caused track outages on the main line between Klamath Falls and Eugene, Ore. The first slide at Frazier is about one-fourth-mile long, 10-feet deep and growing, and Wicopee's is about 600-feet long and 10-feet deep. Frazier is the top and Wicopee is on the bottom. Happened 01-18-08.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How long you think till they have it open? Shall we start a pool?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike
Thanks for posting.  Personally I've never seen similar photos before.  Very interesting.  Looks like my garden line every spring


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like someone foolishly clear cut a block of trees just above the rail line.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to me like an ongoing, recurring problem that will involve far more now than simply clearing the track. Some major re-engineering will be required for a solution to this problem., maybe even a relocation of the two lines.  Great photos. 

-Ron in CC


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That;s going to be one big bonfire!! Oh wait, that'll probably burn the ties, too.  Better turn a rotary in to a chipper....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Just curious,did UP route any trains over the old Siskiyou line from Eugene to Black Butte whlie the Cascade line was blocked?


----------

